# Mixing Magic Salt



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Anybody got any quick and easy ways to mix magic and salt on a per batch basis, instead of spraying bulk piles.
My Tyrnex 1875 tailgate unit does a reasonable job of mixing it as it goes through the auger, by simply pouring a gal or so of magic over the salt after it's loaded in the spreader, but I also have a drop spreader on the Trackless that holds about 1000# of salt. Can you adapt a pre-wet system on the drop spreader?
Also could you feed the salt and Magic through a hydro-seeder to mix it as you load it the spreader?
I can't get into mixing or storing bulk salt in my location, so we buy our salt in 88# bags, and the Magic distributor ran into problems suppling 2000# tote bags, although I can buy salt in them, any ideas on treating a 2000# bag?

Bill


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

If you have a cement mixer, it might be the easiest option. I am sure it would mix great, but the batches would be pretty small.

The hydroseeder would mix it, but how would you get it out? The pump would likely bind if you tried to pump it out. It would also grind the salt pretty fine.

Alan has a pretty neat way he mixes it, using a grain auger.

I am not sure of the thread, but try searching "grain auger" in this forum, and see what comes up. Alan even posted pics of his set up.

~Chuck


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

To expand a little on Chuck's mention of my grain auger mixer. If you're looking to mix in hopperloads the auger would work pretty good for you. 

The right mix would be a little shy of 3 pints of liquid to on 88 lb. bag. With an 11' auger (common length that I can get here) it would be pretty easy to rig something to hold the delivery end of the auger up high enough so you could back under it. There is a plastic hopper available for the intake end and is only a foot or so high, lots easier to dump into than hefting everything up to shoulder level. Lazy way to get liquid added would be a waterbed pump with a valve on the discharge to throttle it. About a 1/4" stream will treat material as fast as the auger can carry it away. Probably need less than that a you won't be able to dump bags fast enough to keep up.

What do you have for equipment to handle the bulk bags? Seems like those have some sort of orifice on the bottom to dump material.

The whole auger setup can be done for around $500. Let me know if you want more details about motor size to run one and some of the other things I've learned the hard way.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I have extra auger parts, tubing if anyone is interested... just pay shipping. Thats how we move the grain around the brewery.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks Alan,

That's a neat idea, and I'm in farm country here and an auger should be something that won't be to hard to pick up.
I have a skid steer with forks that will pick up the bulk bags.
Do use an electric motor on the auger?

Bill


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

My auger is 5" x 16' and I'm running it on a 2 hp, 1725 RPM motor. I tried a 3450 RPM motor and it was too hard to gear it down enough and still keep enough belt over the drive pulley for traction. When I went to the 1725 I also went to chain and sprocket drive, no slippage now! I'm running it off a generator and even with the auger loaded full I can't hear the generator working.

I'll try to get pictures of my cob job tomorrow.


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

Alan

lost sleep last nite over bags, this IS the last year I'm doing bags, remembered the photos that you posted last year showing your augar system, found it with a search, Thanks for the up date, and am looking foward for more pics, & how you are treating your salt. We are planning on building a bulk storage this summer and need all the input we can get. How mush salt will your container hold? & how do you load it? 
Thinking of building a 8' X 10' with doors wide enough to back the dump truck right into it to dump. 
Again thanks for all your info 
 

Rick


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This is the thread Rick is referring to with pictures of Alan's set up.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4520&highlight=grain

~Chuck


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Ok this is really "MICKEY" but it works for me. I use a 45 gal tupperware container. I just dump the salt in, spray it with magic via a hand pump sprayer & mix with a hoe. I can mix up about 100lb at a time and store it in the same containers. Will hold about 300/350lbs of salt//magic mix and keeps everything nice & dry.
Yes it's "MICKEY" and some what labor intensive but I like the treated salt and I just have one product on my truck for my res route instead of carrying salt & calcium. It is also very cost efective.

Mark


----------

